# Proud new daddy



## 92Stanz (Sep 29, 2008)

What's good everyone, I recently inherited my dads 92 Stanza automatic ka24e.
I've posted on a few other forums looking for answers, but modding Stanzas seems to be a rarely done thing. I plan on going within the next month to a local junkyard looking for a dual cam KA from a 93-97 altima, along with the ecu, 5 speed tranny etc. The dual cam should drop right onto our stock mounts if i'm not mistaken? Now how about the 5 speed swap, should I look for a tranny from a 5 speed stanza, or will the altima be something thats easily usable? 

Looking forward to talking with some knowledgeable people and actively posting with this community. 


Ryan


----------

